# TO whom it may concern ;)



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i know your all busy ect but, i won the forge vouchers in the raffle @ donington, but still havent been contacted or sent anything, do i need to sort it out with forge direct?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

cyberface said:


> i know your all busy ect but, i won the forge vouchers in the raffle @ donington, but still havent been contacted or sent anything, do i need to sort it out with forge direct?


Why not PM Forge in the sponsers board :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

cyberface said:


> i know your all busy ect but, i won the forge vouchers in the raffle @ donington, but still havent been contacted or sent anything, do i need to sort it out with forge direct?


Drop me an email to [email protected] and I'll sort it out.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Forge should call you.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

magic. thankyou


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

soon as we get the details we can take care of you , I am waiting on the confirmation e mail of the winner details


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

forgemotorsport said:


> soon as we get the details we can take care of you , I am waiting on the confirmation e mail of the winner details


Will send again. :wink:


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

pete ....sorry if I missed this ...checked my inbox and deleted items , but nothing found


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

replied to your email. thankyou


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Steve E mail recieved and replied to and congratulations


----------

